# Goats are toasty, shave them?



## Jenni (Mar 16, 2012)

Do you clip the goats for show?Cool them off? What do you do in the summer to keep them cool?


----------



## Chirpy (Mar 16, 2012)

People do clip their goats for showing.  They also often clip does udders and behinds before kidding to help keep things clean back and under there.  It helps when you are milking to not have hair being pulled by your fingers and it helps keep hair out of the milk when you shave the udder.

Goats need shade to keep cool.  On really hot days I open all the barn doors so there is potential air movement also for my goats.   I have 'toys' out in the goat pen and they like to lay under the ones that offer shade.  (like wooden spools)  Most goats hate water so offering a pool or sprinklers isn't usually helpful.   A misting system might work well... I've never tried it with goats so I don't know if they would like it or not.

Having plenty of fresh, cold water available at all times is very important to help them keep cool.


----------



## SarahFair (Mar 17, 2012)

Im in Georgia and it gets 100+ degrees here during summers. That is a HUMID 100+ degrees...
I shave my goats in early summer/late spring.


----------



## Jenni (Mar 18, 2012)

Good to know, my buck is very hairy and we've been brushing out the shedding undercoat, but it seems we are getting no where.  I think I will just shave him.


----------



## vermillionoaks (Mar 18, 2012)

I find shaving helps with the heat but you still have to make sure they have lots of shade.  If you shave them and they don't have any shade they can get a sunburn because their hair doesn't cover the skin anymore.  I also found shaving helps prevent/control most external parasites.  I do regularly spray them down with some goat-approved bug repellant, however, because the mosquitoes can bite them easier without their "fur coat."


----------



## dhansen (Mar 18, 2012)

The sunburn is really an issue with white show goats.....My daughter's nigerian goat was very PINK for the NDGA 4h show.  Not good for her and she actually peeled too!  Fortunately the peeling happened after the show!


----------



## Jenni (Mar 18, 2012)

I have a all white one too, I was thinking they might get sunburned.  I had a white dog that loved to swim at the lake,  we had to cover her with sunscreen!  I might not do the girls, their hair isn't as long and easier to brush.  They have lots of shade.


----------



## OurWildHeart (Apr 2, 2012)

What sort of clippers do you use? I would think the goat hair would be a tough bite for human clippers... Any brands?


----------



## BeanJeepin (May 15, 2012)

I'd love a pointer on where to find brushes for goats.  Or cows.


----------

